# كيف اوصل لقائمه profile , cross section



## علي الصدر (22 فبراير 2009)

اخواني ارجوا المساعده , كيف اوصل لقائمه profile , cross section في اللاند 2009 او 2006 وشكرا مقدما


----------



## علي محمد الهراامه (22 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا عندي نفس المشكلة وان شاء الله نجدوا الحل
بعد تنزيل land 2007 survy2007 civil design 2007 بنجاح لم تظهر قائمة profile ,cross section
الى اصحاب الاختصاص ارجوا الرد


----------



## علي الصدر (22 فبراير 2009)

ساعدونا يا اخوان الله يجزيكم الخير


----------



## هلمت (22 فبراير 2009)

*سلام عليكم*

اتبع خطوات الصورة
1-انقر بجانب تول بارات (نقرة يمين)...حتى يضهر قائمة
2-كليك ورك سبةيس.
3-اختر من القائمة سيفل .....حتى يظهر قوائم بروفايل و كروس سيكن


----------



## علي محمد الهراامه (22 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم 
عملت كل الخطوات التي ذكرتها ولكن دون جدوى
شكرا على المجهود الطيب


----------



## علي الصدر (22 فبراير 2009)

وعندي كمان مازبط شو الحل ساعدونا


----------



## الهندسي 80 (2 مارس 2009)

بالنسبة للاند 2009 يجب تنزيل السيفل3دي ديزين 2009 ومن نفس البرنامج-السفل- ندخل الى قائمة البروجكت ثم الخيار ووركس سبيس ومن ثم نختار السفل ديزين فتضهر القوائم المطلوبة 
ولكن يجب العمل على برنامج السفل2009


----------



## سيد عثمان (2 مارس 2009)

يجب عمل setup لبرنامج civil 3d design ثم فتح اللاند بعد دلك


----------



## علي محمد الهراامه (5 مارس 2009)

مهندس مساحة
سؤالي حول اللاند 2007
قمت بتنزيل اللاند 2007 وكذلك civil desgin,survy
وقمت بتغيير workspace الى عدة خيرات ولكن لم تظهر قائمة cross section ,profile


----------



## ياسر سالمان (9 مارس 2009)

لو كنت اقدر افيد لفتدك ولكن نفس المشلكة تظهر عندى ... افيدونا افادكم الله


----------



## علي محمد الهراامه (12 مارس 2009)

*مهندس مساحة
سؤالي حول اللاند 2007
قمت بتنزيل اللاند 2007 وكذلك civil desgin,survy
وقمت بتغيير workspace الى عدة خيرات ولكن لم تظهر قائمة cross section ,profile*​


----------



## عبدالله الاسد (12 مارس 2009)

*حل المشكله*

اخواني برنامج اللاند 2007 لا يحتوي علىقائمتي cross section وكذلك على profile

حول تنصيب برنامج اللاند 2009 وقم بتحويل work space الى civil designe وهنا تنتهي 

وهنا تنتهي المشكله وسوف اقوم بشرح قائمة cross section في الايام القادمة ان شاءالله


----------



## abdolkadr (13 مارس 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

يا اخوان انا منزل لاند 2007 - civil desgin2007 - survy2007

عند الذهاب الى works spaces تغير الى civil desgin فتضهر ال crosscross section

وهذا الاثبات


----------



## ahmedna3em (13 مارس 2009)

*الموضوع سهل وبسيط جدا
فقط اتبع الاتى

ادخل فى projects
ثم اختار menu palettes
ثم اختار civil design
ثم load

مع العلم ان هذه الخطوات مع برنامج 2004
ولا اعلم هل هذه الخطوات تنفع مع الاصدارات الاخرى ام لا*


----------



## فايزمحمد (8 أبريل 2009)

اخواني عندي شرح بالتفصيل لبرنامج اللاند وعندي البرنامج معcivil ,survey برنامج ,;
ولكن لم استطع رفعهما الى الموقع ارجو المساعدة لكي ارفعهم ويستفيد منهم الجميع


----------



## خالدc3d (23 أبريل 2009)

ahmedna3em قال:


> *الموضوع سهل وبسيط جدا
> فقط اتبع الاتى
> 
> ادخل فى projects
> ...


هدا هو الحل الصحيح -عندي نسخة 2005
اتبع هده الخطوات لأضهار هده القوائم


----------



## علي الصدر (23 أبريل 2009)

i work on the 2009 and this way is not working but thanks alot


----------



## AMR GODA (25 أبريل 2009)

عندى نفس المشكله فى لاند2004


----------



## ياسر سالمان (2 مارس 2010)

*نزل civil 3d 2010 وينحل كل شئ*



ahmedna3em قال:


> *الموضوع سهل وبسيط جدا
> فقط اتبع الاتى
> 
> ادخل فى projects
> ...



الاحسن من ده كله ( civil 3d 2010 ) ففيه كل ما تريده ... ارجوا لكم التوفيق جميعاً


----------



## علياء على حمدى (3 مارس 2010)

سيد عثمان قال:


> يجب عمل setup لبرنامج civil 3d design ثم فتح اللاند بعد دلك


شكرا على التوضيح ولكن عندى اللاند ديسكتوب 2009 
وليس فيه civil 3d design فكيف احصل عليه
برجاء ارسال رباط تحميل civil 3d design 
ولكم جزيل الشكر
:77:


----------



## africano800 (3 مارس 2010)

برجاء ارسال رباط تحميل civil 3d design 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمد على حسان (3 مارس 2010)

اللى عنده civil 3 d يفيدنا افادكم الله


----------



## عزت محروس (4 مارس 2010)

قائمة profileغير موجودة فى جميع نسخ land2009الموجودة على النت
اما فى باقى الاصدارات نقوم بتسطيب الاند ثم الcivil design
فنحصل عليها


----------



## بسيم85 (4 مارس 2010)

عزت محروس قال:


> قائمة profileغير موجودة فى جميع نسخ land2009الموجودة على النت
> اما فى باقى الاصدارات نقوم بتسطيب الاند ثم الcivil design
> فنحصل عليها


 
هذا الكلام لا ينطبق على نسخة الـــ 2006 ... فأنا قمت بتنصيب الـ civil design ولم تظهر عندي تلك القوائم ​


----------



## م مساح (15 مارس 2010)

يا جماعة الخير نرجو الاهتمام للموضوع للضرووووورة أقصد القائمة Profile cross sction


----------



## م مساح (15 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله الخير لمن يعرف الجواب عن إظهار شريط Profile في Land 2007


----------



## adnan outo (5 مايو 2013)

انا منزل land 2009 بس قائمة *cross section *ما تظهر عندي قالو لي لازم تنزل ال civil نزلة 
نزلة civil 3d 2014 وما ظهرت عندي قائمة *cross section*
كيف طريق اظهارها للقائمة ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## saro.khaled (5 مايو 2013)

سلام عليكم 
اخى عزيز Autocad land هى نسختين نسخة اول (Autocad land 2009) لايوجد قائيمة (Cross Section & profile) و نسخة ثانية هى 
(AutoCAD Civil 3D Land Desktop Companion 2009) يوجد قائيمة (Cross section @profile)
لازم تنصيب نسخة الثانية لوصول الى قائيمة (Cross section @profile).


----------



## ghassanzamzam (13 مايو 2013)

ارجوكم ان تساعدوني في كيفية حساب كميات الحفر والردم علي برنامج اللاند 2009 وكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (15 مايو 2013)

سارفع لكم دروس اخوكم اشرف غنيم وارجوكم لا تنسوني من دعائكم 
اعطوني وقتا وسابدأ ان شاء الله


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (15 مايو 2013)

الاند مرتب علي بعضه والكميات اخر مرحله لو عندك استعداد ان تتعلم الاند بالكامل ستصل ان شاء الله لكنها تحتاج همه في تعلم البرنامج لو مستعد قل لي لان الموضوع محتاج مني جهد ووقت واريد ان اصرفه فيما ينفع انا منتظر ردك


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (15 مايو 2013)

capture-1.rar
capture-2.rar
capture-3.rar
capture-4.rar
capture-5.rar


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (15 مايو 2013)

capture-6.rar
capture-7.rar
capture-8.rar
capture-9.rar
capture-10.rar
capture-11.rar


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (15 مايو 2013)

هذه دورة كاملة بشرح اخوك كما قلت لك لا تنساني من دعائك ليس علي الصفحة بل بظهر الغيب


----------



## ملهم الدعيس (18 مايو 2013)

ليش ماتفعل الكرك او حمل2004 اسهل لك


----------

